# oasth HELP!



## aliland (Jul 19, 2013)

I know this sounds like I'm really dim, but I'm struggling with the bus information page. I've been using the oasth site in the past just to check journeys and how regular the busses are. But for the next few weeks, my timings are crucial. How do you tell the terminus from the terminal? I know what they mean but how can I tell where is the beginning? 
Please feel free to be patronising,


----------

